# Is bloat the same as constipation?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Is bloat the same thing as constipation? Is this the same as an internal parasite? I havent seen my juvenile Jack D's poop in a few days even though my juvenile green texas are having no problems. (i see them go when Im feeding them).

Should I be concerned? They are eating and acting normal.

Thanks all


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, what we refer to as "bloat" isn't the same thing as constipation.

Bloat is intestinal parasites, constipation is caused by a blockage or improper diet.

What might be causing the confusion is that we recommend epsom salt for both...It's a preventative measure for bloat, and a mild laxative for constipation or being egg bound.

HTH


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Kim,

I have 3 blue gene carrying jack dempseys and im not sure whether they have bloat or not. I do not see any white stringy poop because I havent seen them poop even though the other fish will poop when I feed them. My concerns stem because I had a 2" flowerhorn die about 3 weeks ago and it had all the symptoms of bloat. It is contagious for the other fish in the tank? If so, should I treat even though Im not sure its an issue? Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, bloat is contagious. It's believed to be spread by healthy fish mouthing the feces of infected fish.

If they are all still eating, I would pick up some metronidazole and soak their food in it, or Jungle makes a medicated antiparasitic pellet that you could soften with tank water and feed them. If they aren't eating, you may want to treat the water column with one of the bloat treatments listed below.


----------



## embesh (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it is just a blockage in there intestins and not a parasite. Also I cant be persuaded that it is contagious. I have had it a few times in my tank and not contagious. If you read all you can find about it, youll see its not 100% definately determined. I have had this happen in perfect water conditions. Seems pellet food is what is doing it. Think I might soak the pellets first before feeding or just stick with flakes. I would like to know if aquarium salt is just as good as epsom salt or if it is any good to malawi cichlids at all.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

If I am unsure, will treating the tank do any harm even though they might not be infected? (just to be on the safe side?)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, treating the tank won't harm them.

embesh, intestinal blockage isn't contagious. Bloat is a completely different issue. :thumb:


----------

